# Vampire edls on a brute



## SPRINGSTONAL (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a 05 750 that i am very happy with. i now have 26x12x12 gators all the way around and i am looking for a upgrade. i am really looking at the vampire edls. or maybe even the edl/outlaw combo. we do mainly mud and some trail riding with the occational 50mph sprints down the road. i was wondering if anyone had any input on if would be satisfied or not and also if anyone on here is running them on there brute. i will also be putting them on stock wheels. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/15-tire-rim-411/16332-vampire-edls-vs-mudzillas.html

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/55-racing-101/12217-edls-laws.html


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

hey bub, imo with your type of riding, i.dont think you would benifit much from two differnt types of tires. from what i understand on here, edl's are more of a mud pit racing tire. i.could be wrong though. everyone loves the outlaws on here, and sounds like you would love a skinny/wide outlaw setup. I have 30" monsters and i can tell you that i ride a little of everything also. they do just fine hauling *** on the trails and oviously in the mud. just as the outlaws would.


----------



## SLVRBRT (Jun 27, 2012)

Tried EDL's once. Dig like crazy..as in straight to the bottom if there is one. 
Very weak tires, first ride had a stick the size of my thumb punch right thru.
Also, they run pretty small, more like 26 - 27" if i recall.
Overall I was very unimpressed.


----------



## SPRINGSTONAL (Apr 3, 2012)

sounds like i might just be better off with the outlaws. i was really digging the look of them great big lugs and the 520 bucks shipped to the door price though. what size outlaws do you guys think. i am gonna be using my stock wheels.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

SPRINGSTONAL said:


> sounds like i might just be better off with the outlaws. i was really digging the look of them great big lugs and the 520 bucks shipped to the door price though. what size outlaws do you guys think. i am gonna be using my stock wheels.


A set of 28s s/w would be ideal for you. Decent height for mud and light and small enough to still fly down trails.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SPRINGSTONAL (Apr 3, 2012)

i dont understand why the edls would dig anymore than a set of skinny outlaws. also i see where alot of guys run the edl/outlaw combo. what width oulaw would match up best with the edl?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i ran edl on a 360 prarie ,i liked them on it b,so i decided to try them on the 650i ,not good ,above 40mph on hard pac dirt it was like riding on ice (360 would only run 38mph with them) i have 3in spaceing front an 5in spaceing rear , if i tryed to turn at 35mph it felt like the tires were going to roll off the rims, needless to say they have found a new home an outlaws took there place


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Same here RMAX I tried a set for a week bad loose on hard pack and sucked in the creeks just dug straight down. But I don't like the Laws for trails or fast riding they shake too much I've had alot better luck out of a skinny/combo silverback set up.


----------



## SPRINGSTONAL (Apr 3, 2012)

think i might just save my money and get the skinny wide set of 28'' outlaw 2s and a new set of wheels.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

SPRINGSTONAL said:


> think i might just save my money and get the skinny wide set of 28'' outlaw 2s and a new set of wheels.


sounds like a plan to me ,where we ride its mostly trails an mud, realy only hard pack is on main rode to trails


----------



## SPRINGSTONAL (Apr 3, 2012)

yea so if i do that whatdo you guys think about clutch springs and all. i want to keep same top speed and all just put it back right with the bigger tires. i am having a problem now that if im in high it doesnt matter if im in 2wd or 4wd when i hit the gas initially the belt squeals until it seats good. could this be belt deflection? that cant be good on my belt. its only a split second thing but i still know its happening.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

mine does that too. but only sometimes if i start out in H. took advise on here and just leave it in L unless im hauling *** down a powerline road or something. no chirping that way. it was doing it with the 26" MTC's after i kinda smoked it trying to get out of bog in H. my stacks looked like a nuclear cooling tower during that one. I have way bigger tires now and stock springs, and no chirping when starting in L. hopefully new VFJ springs comming soon though.


----------

